# Updated!



## bbbbbbb811

13+4 rescan done today! What do you all think? I'm no good at nub theory and can only guess at skull theory! I will update when we know for sure!!!:)
 



Attached Files:







20160517_115526.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Mrs.R

I'm going to guess boy!


----------



## Isme

I'm guessing boy. :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thank you! I can't wait to find out:)


----------



## madseasons

:blue: guess here as well :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## WantaBelly

:blue:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thank you all! In my earlier scan I posted the majority guessed girl so this is really interesting:)
Is there a nub or is the skull theory suggesting boy? I'm a beginner lol:dohh:


----------



## Fizzyfefe

My guess is a girl!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thank you! 18 days til I know for sure:)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Scan is on Tuesday and time couldn't be going any slower!! Pregnancy is flying apart from when I'm waiting for a scan or appointment that week:coffee: any more guesses?:)


----------



## amzliane

I think boy x


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thank you! I find out tomorrow, so will update when I know:)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

It's a girl! Going to get it confirmed at the 20 week scan as he didn't seem convinced! with my other LO is was 3 blaring white lines! But he must of seen something:)
 



Attached Files:







20160611_093410.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!

Thank you:)


----------



## Isme

Congratulations! I think I'd have trouble believing it unless I saw three clear white lines, too. Fingers crossed that it goes the way you hope at the next scan. Which gender were you leaning toward going by skull theory?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Isme said:


> Congratulations! I think I'd have trouble believing it unless I saw three clear white lines, too. Fingers crossed that it goes the way you hope at the next scan. Which gender were you leaning toward going by skull theory?

Thank you:) and I know, it just looks like the little lines on the ultrasound anyway to me:dohh: baby looks twisted and it doesn't look like a clear shot between the legs. Hopefully the next scan will clear it up, otherwise I think I'll treat the pregnancy as team yellow but expect a girl iykwim? I couldn't buy any pink based on this scan! 
I thought boy by skull theory and girl from what nub I could see:)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

madseasons said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on your girlie!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

DobbyForever said:


> Congrats on your girlie!

Thank you:)


----------

